# Ray Kay



## thewonderhorse (4 August 2013)

Does anyone use Ray as their farrier?


----------



## dressagelove (4 August 2013)

Have pm'ed you x


----------



## thewonderhorse (4 August 2013)

Thank you x


----------



## Rachaelogden (19 September 2020)

thewonderhorse said:



			Does anyone use Ray as their farrier?
		
Click to expand...

Hi sorry to bother you, but do you use Ray Kay the farrier?


----------



## Whoopit (30 November 2020)

Rachaelogden said:



			Hi sorry to bother you, but do you use Ray Kay the farrier?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t use Ray. Always late, never bothers to tell you so, not the kindest in handling horses in my experience.


----------

